# Dose too low?



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2015)

My most recent lab tests are:

TSH- 3.06

FT4- 1.2

FT3- 2.8

TPO- <1

My symptoms:

Fatigue

Sometimes lethargic

Lack of motivation

Brain fog

Iffy concentration/memory

No libido (not low, but non-existent)

Anxiety

Slight depression

Horrible sleep cycle

Average weight about 10lbs lighter than current

And my mother is also diagnosed hypo

My endo sent a prescription to my pharmacy for 15mg Armour. He wants me to stay on that dose for 6 weeks until I test again, even though I asked him "Isn't it normal to up the dose a little every couple weeks until symptoms stop?". Anyone with similar results stay on that dose? If it is too low, what side effects will I notice so I can ask him for more?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Do you have the ranges for your test results?


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2015)

Lab ranges:

TPO- <9 (IU/mL)

TSH- 0.40-4.50

FT4- 0.8-1.8 (ng/dL)

FT3- 2.3-4.2 (pg/mL)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He wants me to stay on that dose for 6 weeks until I test again, even though I asked him "Isn't it normal to up the dose a little every couple weeks until symptoms stop?".


Everyone reacts differently - He obviously wants to see how you react to the Armour first.

Consider yourself lucky that you received a prescription and have a doctor willing to work with you and test both FT-4 and FT-3. That is usually 1/2 the battle.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2015)

Alright, so I've finally gone back. After taking 15 mg of Armour for 7 weeks, my results are even lower.

TSH- 1.86 (better)

Free T4- 0.9 (worse)

Free T3- 2.6 (worse)

The only improvements I've noticed are I can naturally wake up slightly earlier, and I've lost about 7 pounds (could be from diet though).

He prescribed me 30mg today, and will test me in another 6 weeks.

I asked him, don't most people start around 60mg? and he said that he thinks that it could be bad for me to go that high.

Is it normal, once finding a doctor to consider Armour, to go this slowly? I know that it's a process finding the right dose, but I feel like it's being dragged out. What do I do about a doctor that thinks only 60 is dangerous? He's the only one around here that prescribes Armour.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you include the ranges and your previous results? Thanks!


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Could you include the ranges and your previous results? Thanks!


They are the same ranges as I posted in the third comment:

TSH- 0.40-4.50
FT4- 0.8-1.8 (ng/dL)
FT3- 2.3-4.2 (pg/mL)

Update- day 3 on 30mg and I feel even better. Just worried about the feedback loop, if it reverts I worry he won't keep going up. I suppose I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, I just like to be prepared with a good argument.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When did you take your Armour in relation to the lab tests? You will want to be consistent at your next lab


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2015)

I was not taking medication yet with my first test, and on the day of the second test I waited until after the draw.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The proper protocol for Armour is what your doctor is doing. Go to Armour prescribing info; you can Google this. You will see your doctor is right.

If you would be so kind; can you go back and post the ranges for the lab results straight across?

Different labs use different ranges

Thank you!


----------

